# Discount from Coastal Business



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I talked to them yesterday and they said you had to get a discount code from the forum and enter that code when ordering online. I found their link on the left, but that's just a link to their site. I clicked on "View Offers" but their is no code in their listing. What am I missing? How do you get the discount?

Thanks...Ross


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I found it. For anyone interested, it is a 5% discount. Here is the page describing it...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_coastalbusinessexclusive.htm

Ross


----------



## starrlight (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello,
If your refering to Coastal Business Supplies. When you make your first order. They email you comformation and in that email there is a coupon code for your next order. If this is the same company I am thinking of. 

Michelle


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I think that is seperate from the forum discount.


----------



## starrlight (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. great to know before make an order next week. 
Thanks again


----------



## ellepran (Sep 19, 2011)

The discount code for Costal Business which is (tshirt-forum) still works. It is a 5% discount. Something is better than nothing


----------



## CarefreeTees (Jan 20, 2011)

Coastal doesn't offer the discount on equipment 

I am buying a Graphtec CE6000-40 and was deciding between purchasing from Coastal or Specialty graphics supply. Both have the same price which is $1195. Specialty advertises a free start-up pack with purchase, but I don't see that on Coastal. I can't get a coupon code to work on either store. Anyone know if there is a discount code for Specialty that works for equipment? Or a better place to purchase?


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

Unfortunately, we can't offer a coupon code or discount on most equipment because we (like most companies) have to abide by the pricing the manufacturers list as the lowest selling price possible. If you're looking for a sample pack or a starter package with the cutter, please feel free to give us a call. We're always more than happy to try to help customers get what they need!


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

coastalbusiness said:


> Unfortunately, we can't offer a coupon code or discount on most equipment because we (like most companies) have to abide by the pricing the manufacturers list as the lowest selling price possible.


Hmmmm....I think you mean something different here. What you describe is price fixing, which is illegal in the US. There can be, however, incentives from manufacturers to maintain a certain selling price. The manufacturer can also set the price when the reseller is just drop-shipping, which considering the inventory costs involved with this equipment, I imagine at least some of the companies do.


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

GordonM said:


> Hmmmm....I think you mean something different here. What you describe is price fixing, which is illegal in the US. There can be, however, incentives from manufacturers to maintain a certain selling price. The manufacturer can also set the price when the reseller is just drop-shipping, which considering the inventory costs involved with this equipment, I imagine at least some of the companies do.


Gordon, 

The equipment manufactures have MAP (Minimum Advertised Price) policies and therefore we can not allow any discount codes or anything like that to be used online. Anyone can feel free to give us a call and see how we can best help you get the product that you need at a price that works for everyone involved. We do stock a majority of the equipment we sell, especially the cutters which are being discussed here.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

AaronM said:


> Gordon,
> 
> The equipment manufactures have MAP (Minimum Advertised Price) policies


Aaron, thanks for the clarification. You did you use term "lowest selling price possible," and that policy goes under MAP and RPM. But I just wanted to clarify for readers that it's not legal in the US for two independent entities -- manufacturer or distributer and seller, or two sellers, for example -- to set a selling price.


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

GordonM said:


> Aaron, thanks for the clarification. You did you use term "lowest selling price possible," and that policy goes under MAP and RPM. But I just wanted to clarify for readers that it's not legal in the US for two independent entities -- manufacturer or distributer and seller, or two sellers, for example -- to set a selling price.


Gordon - You are 100% correct. Thanks for clarifying for everyone.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

I tried the TSHIRTFORUM code to get 5% off my order & it appears that it is no longer applicable?????


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

You have to type it just like it's shown in the link in one of the messages above. Be sure to include the - sign between Tshirt and Forum. It worked for me a couple of months ago.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

pjmom60 said:


> You have to type it just like it's shown in the link in one of the messages above. Be sure to include the - sign between Tshirt and Forum. It worked for me a couple of months ago.





That was two months ago? I have just tried it again & it's saying it doesn't recognise it. 

They are an hour behind me I will talk to a representative prior to ordering


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

Gordon, Who is going to police the price fixing?
I already filed to the FTC against Oki to know avail. Have still the case number.
AL


----------

